# Kitten hyperactive



## Paul36 (Nov 14, 2009)

My male kitten is almost 5 months old now and has changed from a nonactive into a hyperactive little devil.

He wants to wrestle all the time and bites my hands and feet, running around and such.

I like playing with him but I can't do it without a handshoe anymore because the biting really is to hard. 

He needs another cat to play with and I've started looking for one today but it's hard finding a somewhat healthy kitten of 5 months old.

How long will this behaviour last untill they get older and get a little bit more calm?

I used to have 2 kittens and they were always chasing each other and I really can't remember getting bitten in my toes in the morning....


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Part of this is probably that he's teething...4.5-5 months is prime age for that.


----------



## ShAzZa_UK (Dec 29, 2009)

Yep. Enjoy it while it lasts :wink:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Paul36 said:


> ...I really can't remember getting bitten in my toes in the morning....


Ouch! :lol: 

Part of this is age, part is teething and I feel a large part is *instinct*. Young cats his age have been weaned from their mother/litter because the mother cat is now preparing to birth and raise her next litter so she kicks all of the juvenile kittens away from her so she can preserve her food/shelter resources for this new litter. Juvenile cats have a *difficult* time surviving through this stage of life/growth. If they DO NOT become independent and scrappy enough to search out, claim and defend a territory that will provide them with their own necessary resources ... they will die. Unfortunatley, instinct is instinct and house-pet kittens simply obey their instincts, not realizing that we will provide them with all they need (food/shelter/care) and they don't have to behave like Holy Terrors. 
*sigh* It is just something we must endure until they mature. :wink


----------



## Paul36 (Nov 14, 2009)

That´s interesting, I didn´t know that!

Still many people and shelters often refuse to let kittens go by their own and only let you take 2. I´ve never heard people doing this with dogs... Wouldn´t he be alot happier if I get him a mate even though I´m home all the time or would he be happier alone with his private territory?


----------



## ShAzZa_UK (Dec 29, 2009)

Depends on whether you want another little kitty or not!  Cats are mainly solitary animals but can get along fine with other cats, so he'll be happy either way :wink:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I agree. In general, kitties will adapt to what they are used to. My own cats are accustomed to living in large numbers (_between 6 and a dozen_) and having a very transient household with numerous foster cats/kittens coming in and out. My permanant kitties do tend to form 'alliances' and friendships with different and various cats. I cannot think of any who were completely anti-social and caused constant problems, they've all managed to blend in fairly nicely and live quite well together.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Paul36 said:


> Wouldn´t he be alot happier if I get him a mate even though I´m home all the time or would he be happier alone with his private territory?


Cinderella loved being the only cat, we had a very close relationship that won't ever be the same since adding cats. Cleo would LOVE being my only cat. 

I don't think the twins could breathe without the other, though. 

Every cat is special and individual. Only get another cat if YOU want two cats, because there's no guarantee they'll be buddies. Cinderella and Cleo live together, but they're frenemies. No fighting, but certainly no cuddling or playing with each other.


----------



## ChelleBelle (Sep 14, 2009)

Seeing Heidi responded to something she posts often, her game of hide and go seek with her cats. I do the same with both Brandy and Bella. Bella is now 7-8 months old and I had to teach her how to play this game, but it came naturally to Brandy. Bella was a little terror between 5 months to now, though she has calmed down considerably. 

When she would get into her "pounce and attack mode" I would hide behind corners or furniture and let her run at me. I would usually say "boo!" or something loud, but not in a scary way. She'd run as fast as she could away and "hide". Or if she wanted to catch me I'd act scared and slink away. Usually, they would know to start playing because I would put my hands above my head, walk all crazy, and "Go... scary big monster!" :lol: 

Yeah, I know crazy, but it works. And a good 10 mins of this would completely calm either one down. 

And yes, another kitten would be excellent, but know your cat's personality first. We rescued Bella when she was hurt with an open chest wound. Kept my year old cat and 4 month old kitten apart from each other. We never expected Brandy, the year old cat, to not like the kitten. Now, I am going through some crazy re-introduction (second time around) with these two. I am starting to fear Brandy will never accept Bella.  

'Chelle


----------

